# 1st Time at Night Photography



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 15, 2014)

I had to work last night and had the camera with me so I figured I'd take the opportunity since I was already out and about. This is the first try at night photography. I have to admit, I watched a couple youtube videos to check for the settings and such so I did cheat a bit. I didn't know it at the time but it looks like I had something on the lens. It had started to rain so I must have gotten water on the lens and didn't realize. This was done about 1230 am last night. Oh well, 1st time and lesson learned.   Here's the settings: Nikon D300  35mm  f/22  30 sec


This was my first of a series of test shots. Pebble Creek Country Club





Liberty Bridge - Falls Park - Downtown Greenville, SC









Falls Park on the Reedy River


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice rich colors I like all of them way to go do some more


----------



## Hoss (Feb 15, 2014)

Darn nice job for a first time out.  You did a good job on em.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 16, 2014)

Colors are great. Nice ones


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 16, 2014)

Extremely Nice Photos for a first timer! Well Done!

Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2014)

Long exposures worked great - love that last one!  Nice job on them all!


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the 4th one. The purple keeps pulling my eyes.

I enjoy night photography - it gives it a whole different feeling. I'm still looking for an old barn in the middle of a big field with zero light pollution to light paint. If that's something you all have never done, it's a blast.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks Great, love it.  Can't wait to get back home and try that myself.

John I.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. The 4th one is my favorite.


----------



## quinn (Feb 19, 2014)

Nicely done! It may be time for a sensor clean, on normal shots you can't see the dust. Long exposures will really show them.


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Heck, you guys may know this so I may be talking to the wall, but....

Unsure if Nikon's have it (I shoot a Canon), but when I shoot long exposure's I go to the settings and turn 'Long Exposure Noise Reduction' and 'High ISO speed noise reduction' on. I had the pleasure in college to light paint with a photographer from the AP, and he told us to turn it on. I've never questioned this as he shoots for the AP, and well, I don't 

Only drawback is, the camera will process the same duration as your shutter was open, i.e. 1 minute exposure time = results in 1 minute process time -- before you can ever view the image. So if you're looking to capture those star trails at 10+ minutes, might as well just hope and pray on the way back to the house.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 19, 2014)

quinn said:


> Nicely done! It may be time for a sensor clean, on normal shots you can't see the dust. Long exposures will really show them.



where are you seeing this? I don't see it.


----------



## quinn (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm on my phone looking, I was just going by you saying you must have gotten some rain on the lens?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the 4th as well!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 20, 2014)

quinn said:


> I'm on my phone looking, I was just going by you saying you must have gotten some rain on the lens?



Oh ok. No worries. I was referring to the reflection I got on the images in the center. It was raining and never had that before so I'm quite sure it was water. At least I hope so.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

Great shots dude, long exposures are one of my favorites.. And i agree with the others #4really does it for me. How long of an exposure was that?


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 21, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Great shots dude, long exposures are one of my favorites.. And i agree with the others #4really does it for me. How long of an exposure was that?



ISO 200
f/22
30 sec
35mm


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweet. I really like them..


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments from everyone.


----------

